# PARIS | Boulogne-Billancourt-Ile Seguin Development News



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

This redevelopment area is located in Boulogne Billancourt (Southwestern inner suburbs of Paris)
Paris and its inner suburbs









This area is an old waste industrial land located in the bank of Seine and the Seguin Island. Before 1992 it was a factory of the french car brand renault.


























The old factory was demolished in 2004.









Some rendering























































Office building in this area


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Construction of office buildings.

Pictures by JRL


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

A video of the project.

http://www.lemoniteur-expert.com/video/video.asp?id=100


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Recent pictures by Cyril.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*C1 tower* (90m) by the architect Jean Nouvel 
The construction should start soon or had already started...


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I wish my city could do stuff 1/10th as good as this....


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Some picture of the area


----------



## Sal_Governale (Apr 12, 2008)

Another great project for Paris


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

C1 is pretty cool. are there any other towers planned for this development?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

There is some rumor of a tower proposed by Renault.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Some Renderings.






















































































































______________________________________________




































http://www.cyberarchi.com/dossier/albums-photos/index.php?dossier=75&article=11573

http://www.cyberarchi.com/dossier/urbanisme/index.php?dossier=74&article=11588


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone know where this stands?


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

^^ Well, as the title suggests, in Boulogne-Billancourt :lol:

...Wikimapia


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice and modern!! Great for Paris!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Picture by kriss69


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Just next to this area the recladd of Pont de Sevre towers.





























The architect is Jacques Perrault


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

http://institutionnel.vinci-immobil...&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=173&tx_ttnews[backPid]=47

this is great! it's gonna be a icon in the parisian area!


----------



## Chrispic (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi!
Pics of *April 2009*
First:
- Master Plan.
- Construction Panel of Le Belvédère building.

*Aurelium*

 -  -  - 

*Parcel A2B*

 -  - 

*Big-parcel A2*

 -  - 

*Rêvéa City*



*Urban City*

 - 

*L'Angle*

 -  - 

*City Parc et Residaffaires*

 -  -  -  -  -  - 

*Parcel B2A*

Construction panel: http://chrispics.free.fr/arpcpa/arpcpa480g_boulognebillancourt.jpg

 - 

*Seine de Vie... sur Parc*



*Terres de Seine et Seine Parc*

 - 

*Big-parcel B2*



*cours de l'Île Seguin*

 -  - 

*Parcel A2D*

 - 

*Khapa*



*Big-parcel A4*



*Big-parcel V*

Parcel V2C: render, construction panel, and building permits.



*All together*
:banana:

 - 

Cya!


----------



## dougfr69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Tour Horizon 88 m:








by bnmaddict


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice project! It will definitely bring life back to that area.


----------

